# Welche Sprache als erstes lernen?!



## strudi (9. Dezember 2003)

Hallo, habe mir gestern ein Buch Namens "easy C#" gekauft. Dann habe ich aber bemerkt, dass das gar nicht die normale C Sprache ist. Wollte aber mit C einsteigen. Welches Buch könnt Ihr mir da empfehlen Oder ist es egal, wenn ich jetzt C# erlerne und später irgendwann mal auf C++ umsteige? Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand einen rat geben könnte. Danke schon mal im Voraus! 

mfg
strudi


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Dezember 2003)

C# ist die neu-entwickelte Programmier-Sprache zum .NET Framework von Microsoft.
Die Technologie dieser Sprache ähnelt eher der von Java als der von C/C++.
Wenn Du system-weit Deine Programme erstellen möchtest solltest Du die ANSI C und ANSI/ISO C++ Grundlagen erlernen und Dir mit fundiertem Grundlagen-Wissen die verschiedenen "Frameworks" nochmal näher anschauen (MFC, .NET, QT, GTK, WinAPI).

Bedenke aber, dass C/C++ keine Einsteiger-Sprache ist und zum richtigen Programmieren viel Erfahrung benötigt wird (debugging etc)
Mit C# kannst Du sicherlich schneller die ersten Erfolge erzielen.


----------



## SlashXP (18. Dezember 2003)

Also ich habe mit JAVA angefangen und kann heute sicherlich sehr gut programmieren....

Wichtig ist nicht das man stur Befehl oder Anweisung lernt sondern die Struktur dahinter erkennt. Die beste einsteigr Sprache gibt es so gesehen eigentlich nicht. 
Und Bücher helfen in den meisten Fällen nicht wirklich. 

Frage ist was du später mal damit anfangen willst. Möchtest du Platform unabhängig Programmieren würde ich mit JAVA oder C# anfangen. ( Meiner Meinung nach ist C# aber recht schwer... )

Möchtest du vor allem mit Windows zusammenarbeiten sollte man VB nutzen.

Meiner Meinung nach würde ich aber mit Borland C++ (ANSI) anfangen. da man schnell ein Ergebnis erzielen kann. Das hält zumindest mal die Motivation aufrecht. Ausserdem sind die Tutorials dazu meist beser als z.B. bei VC++ (Virsual) 

Sicher solltest du nicht mit ASM ( Assembler) oder FORTRAN anfangen... oder gar QBasic *husthust* 

Wenn du mit Borland C++ anfangen möchtest kann ich dir da besten helfen... kannst dich dann gerne an mich wenden ( ICQ#140877753)

Viel Erfolg


----------



## Christian Fein (19. Dezember 2003)

Den Thread hatten wir schon oft.

Kann mich meinen Vorredner bis auf einem Punkt anschliessen:

VB sollte mann gar nicht lernen!
Grund: VB bringt einen schlechten Code Stil bei. Als 1. Sprache kann das tötlich sein, da diese Sprache einen im Stil am meisten prägt.

Die sauberste Programmierung lernt mann mit Java, da mann zu guten Stil 
gezwungen wird:
Wie das gezwungene Exceptionhandling.

Diese Erfahrungen helfen einen dann auch guten C / C++ Code zu fabrizieren.


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (20. Dezember 2003)

Man sollte aber auch sagen, dass ein umstieg von C auf *"RICHTIGES" C++*  ;-) auch nicht ohne ist.


----------



## fld (26. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Du wirklich Programmieren lernen willst sollte Deine erste Frage nicht sein, welche Sprache Du benutzt, sondern welches Projekt Du als erstes umsetzen willst. Die Sprache ist von untergeordneter Natur. Sie sind in einer Hinsicht sogar völlig identisch, da sich jedes berechenbare Problem mit jeder Programmiersprache lösen läßt. Ob Du Dich nun für Java, C++, asm, Scheme, Haskell, Lisp, Pascal, Brainfuck, Python, Ruby, php, etc. entscheidest ist somit relativ egal. Nur würde ich für den Einstieg von C und BASIC abraten. Und die erste Sprache sollte auf keinen Fall die einzige bleiben.

.f


----------



## chibisuke (26. Dezember 2003)

Nun meiner meinung nach is der einstieg am ehesten über JAVA zu Schaffen. Auch wenn es anfangs verständniss probleme gibt, wegen dem OO konzept.
 ("klasse? was is das?.... Methode? Kann man das essen?")

Wenn du JAVA mal beherscht, dann is der schritt nach C/C++ relativ leicht.

Nur auf eines muss du aufpassen.  Es passiert sehr leicht das man einfach irgendwelche quellcode aus einem buch abtippt, ("passt, funktioniert!") und man versteht die zusammenhänge nicht. Das ist eine große Gefahr wenn man bücher und tutorials benutzt die anhand von beispiel an die sache ran gehen. Die Listings in den texten, Sollten aber eigenlich nur zur Kontrolle und als Hilfestellung wenn man gar nicht klar kommt gedacht sein.


----------

